# Roland GX-24 Cutter Force Setting



## bigskyknox (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello,

My name is Cheryl and I am new to the forum and to the tee shirt world. I am trying to set up my cutter. My test works OK on the sample that came with the cutter but when I try to cut on Cadflex I can not get the force right. It is either to much or not enough force.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Not familiar with the material you specified but what exactly is happening to your material when it cuts? Is it cutting completely through or not letting you weed it at all?


----------



## bigskyknox (Apr 22, 2011)

It is cutting all the way thru the sheet.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

That means it has way to much force. What size blade are you using a 45 degree blade or 60 degree blade? Also is the Pen force slider on the front of your gx-24 set to anything? I leave mine at zero.


----------



## jwininger (Sep 18, 2008)

Try this. Make sure you are using a 45 degree blade and that the blade isn't sticking to far out of the blade holder (should be about 2mm out) Set the machine force to 120. Run a test (button in upper left hand corner) after its finished check it, make sure you can weed the square and the circle remains on the sheet. Also flip the material over and rub your finger along the back side where you just cut. If you feel the lines from the cut that means you still have to much force if you cant feel anything and the material weeded fine and the circle stayed put then try and cut your design with those settings.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

For that material you may want to start with a lower test force. Somewhere around 60. Also, make sure youonly have a credit card thickness of blade tip showing out of the blade older or it might not work correctly.


----------

